# Roma-Milan: sabato 9 gennaio ore 20.45 - TV Sky e Premium



## Blu71 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Roma-Milan, sabato 9 gennaio 2016 alle ore 20.45. 

Anticipo del sabato sera dell'ultima giornata del girone di andata della Serie A 2015/2016. 

Roma-Milan, partita in programma sabato 9 gennaio 2016 alle 20.45 presso lo stadio Olimpico di Roma.

La gara sarà trasmessa in diretta su Sky e su Premium Calcio a partire dalle ore 20.45 di sabato 9 gennaio 2016.

A seguire, tutte le informazioni sul match, sui biglietti, sull'arbitro. Le probabili formazioni e quelli ufficiali. Nel topic, inoltre, i commenti prima, durante e dopo la partita, con tutti i voti degli utenti ai nostri calciatori.


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Gennaio 2016)

rivitalizzeremo pure loro.


----------



## walter 22 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> rivitalizzeremo pure loro.



Poco ma sicuro


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Gennaio 2016)

Si perde questa e quella contro la Fiorentina, pensiamo a salvarci e qualificarci per la finale di coppa italia.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2016)

che bella partita da godersi noi e loro...


----------



## Kaladin85 (6 Gennaio 2016)

L'unica speranza di fare punti è il cambio di allenatore.
Con perdisa dobbiamo solo preparare il pallottoliere.


----------



## pennyhill (6 Gennaio 2016)

Risentimento alla coscia destra per Salah, l'egiziano è quindi fuori dalla partita.


----------



## S T B (6 Gennaio 2016)

questa la vinciamo come contro la Lazio secondo me


----------



## LukeLike (6 Gennaio 2016)

La partita della svolta


----------



## Kaladin85 (6 Gennaio 2016)

S T B ha scritto:


> questa la vinciamo come contro la Lazio secondo me



Ma speriamo di no, servirebbe solo a prolungare l'agonia...meglio perdere, liberarci di perdisa e ripartire.
E' l'unica speranza per la qualificazione all'EL...se resta il coso in panchina nelle prossime quattro rischiamo di fare zero punti


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2016)

Partita tra disperati, pareggio scontato


----------



## S T B (6 Gennaio 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Ma speriamo di no, servirebbe solo a prolungare l'agonia...meglio perdere, liberarci di perdisa e ripartire.
> E' l'unica speranza per la qualificazione all'EL...se resta il coso in panchina nelle prossime quattro rischiamo di fare zero punti



ripartire per dove?


----------



## Kaladin85 (6 Gennaio 2016)

S T B ha scritto:


> ripartire per dove?



Per arrivare in Europa League, obiettivo minimo per la rosa attuale e attualmente irraggiungibile con questo pessimo allenatore.
Con Donadoni in panchina saremmo almeno quinti e con facilità


----------



## neversayconte (7 Gennaio 2016)

Non abbiamo nessuna controprova.
probabilmente l andazzo sarebbe quello, l ambiente è marcio perché la dirigenza è folle


----------



## Sheva my Hero (7 Gennaio 2016)

Si perde sicuro con la Roma, riusciremo a farli tornare in corsa.


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Gennaio 2016)

L'anno scorso ci fu un pareggio ma quest'anno la vedo nera, soprattutto perche' la squadra e' totalmente spaccata.Secondo me si perde


----------



## J&B (7 Gennaio 2016)

La squadra non è spaccata,e solo scarsa e senza un gioco.


----------



## zlatan (7 Gennaio 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> L'unica speranza di fare punti è il cambio di allenatore.
> Con perdisa dobbiamo solo preparare il pallottoliere.



Si certo, con Brocchi e Tassotti ci divertiamo..........


----------



## J&B (7 Gennaio 2016)

Sono convinto che con Donadoni saremmo messi meglio in classifica


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Gennaio 2016)

*Sarà Orsato l'arbitro di Roma-Milan.*


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (7 Gennaio 2016)

dico pareggio ma non mi stupirei di una vittoria...l'ambiente a roma è quasi peggio del nostro e giocano con un 17enne acerbissimo in attacco perchè sabatini ha speso tutti i soldi per iago falque e altri 15enni dimenticandosi un degno vice dzeko..


----------



## walter 22 (8 Gennaio 2016)

Con le prime quattro della classe abbiamo realizzato l'impresa di non segnare nessun gol sono proprio curioso di vedere se la nostra banda di indegni smidollati saprà ripetersi anche con la quinta.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> dico pareggio ma non mi stupirei di una vittoria...l'ambiente a roma è quasi peggio del nostro e *giocano con un 17enne acerbissimo in attacco* perchè sabatini ha speso tutti i soldi per iago falque e altri 15enni dimenticandosi un degno vice dzeko..



Molto acerbo, 2 presenza 2 gol nelle ultime 2 giornate...
stai gufando?


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (8 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Molto acerbo, 2 presenza 2 gol nelle ultime 2 giornate...
> stai gufando?



2 gol sotto porta...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> 2 gol sotto porta...



stai gufando?


----------



## kolao95 (8 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> 2 gol sotto porta...



Zzo c'entra? Geko neanche più quelli fa..


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (8 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Zzo c'entra? Geko neanche più quelli fa..



centra che l'ho visto giocare e mi sembra molto acerbo ancora,mi sembra facilmente marcabile.Ha fatto 2 gol ma può capitare anche la botta di fortuna.Vedasi honda.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (8 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> stai gufando?



si...speravo giocasse dzeko che era più affidabile


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Gennaio 2016)

Grazie a Dio sono all estero e non la vedo .


----------



## admin (8 Gennaio 2016)

-----) http://www.milanworld.net/milanworld-cerca-collaboratori-vt33996.html#post876409


----------



## admin (8 Gennaio 2016)

*Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset

Roma (4-3-3): Szczesny: Florenzi, Manolas, Rudiger, Digne; Nainggolan, De Rossi, Pjanic; Gervinho,Sadiq, Iago Falque.
A disp.: De Sanctis, Lobont, Torosidis, Maicon, Emerson, Castan, Gyomber, Vainqueur, Di Livio, Totti, Tumminello. All.: Garcia 
Squalificati: Dzeko (1)
Indisponibili: Strootman, Ucan, Keita, Salah


Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Boateng, Kucka, Bertolacci, Bonaventura; Niang, Bacca.
A disp.: Abbiati, Mexes, R. Ely, Zapata, De Sciglio, Calabria, De Jong, Honda, Poli, Montolivo, Cerci, Luiz Adriano. All.: Mihajlovic
Squalificati: -
Indisponibili: Menez, D. Lopez, Balotelli*


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (8 Gennaio 2016)

io giocherei col 4 3 1 2 con bertolacci provato in regia bassa e boateng trequartista...tanto ormai honda e cerci sono con la testa altrove..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Gennaio 2016)

Pazzesco, L. Adriano non rientra nemmeno nel normale turn-over negli impegni ravvicinati,
come bruciare un calciatore e 7 milioni d'ingaggio annuo per 5 anni.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Gennaio 2016)

Secondo Milan Channel in rampa di lancio Zapata per affiancare Romagnoli


----------



## admin (8 Gennaio 2016)

-----------) http://www.milanworld.net/cerci-non-convocato-per-roma-milan-vt33998.html#post876433


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Gennaio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Secondo Milan Channel in rampa di lancio Zapata per affiancare Romagnoli


----------



## admin (8 Gennaio 2016)

*I convocati di Mihajlovic

**PORTIERI: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Livieri (97)*
*DIFENSORI: Abate, Antonelli, Calabria, De Sciglio, Rodrigo Ely, Mexes, Romagnoli, Zapata.*
*CENTROCAMPISTI: Bertolacci, Bonaventura, De Jong, Josè Mauri, Kucka, Montolivo, Poli.*
*ATTACCANTI: Boateng, Bacca, Honda, Luiz Adriano, Niang*


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *I convocati di Mihajlovic
> 
> **PORTIERI: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Livieri (97)*
> *DIFENSORI: Abate, Antonelli, Calabria, De Sciglio, Rodrigo Ely, Mexes, Romagnoli, Zapata.*
> ...



Abbiamo una squadra ridicola, nonostante gli 80 mln spesi quest'estate. Pazzesco.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Gennaio 2016)

*La formazione secondo Milan Channel:

Donnarumma; Abate, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Honda, Kucka, Bertolacci, Bonaventura; Adriano, Bacca.*


----------



## zlatan (8 Gennaio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Secondo Milan Channel in rampa di lancio Zapata per affiancare Romagnoli



Ecco ci mancava giusto lui....


----------



## francesco pagliuca (8 Gennaio 2016)

*I convocati*

Ha convocato ancora abate ma avete visto il gol preso contro il Bologna abbiamo preso gol dalla sua fascia e' rimasto in attacco invece di rientrare non e' da milan


----------



## koti (8 Gennaio 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> *La formazione secondo Milan Channel:
> 
> Donnarumma; Abate, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Honda, Kucka, Bertolacci, Bonaventura; Adriano, Bacca.*


Il capitone in panchina? Lesa maestà.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Gennaio 2016)

francesco pagliuca ha scritto:


> Ha convocato ancora abate ma avete visto il gol preso contro il Bologna abbiamo preso gol dalla sua fascia e' rimasto in attacco invece di rientrare non e' da milan



Non è vero, era in difesa ha fatto la diagonale coprendo al centro difesa, probabilmente la colpa è stata di Cerci o di uno dei cc che non sono rientrati.


----------



## Milanforever63 (8 Gennaio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Il capitone in panchina? Lesa maestà.



vuole proprio farsi cacciare


----------



## uoteghein (8 Gennaio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Abbiamo una squadra ridicola, nonostante gli 80 mln spesi quest'estate. Pazzesco.



concordo. sembrano le convocazioni del Castilla o del Pisa.


----------



## admin (8 Gennaio 2016)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky

Fuori Montolivo. Boateng in panchina. Davanti Bacca e Luiz Adriano.

Donnarumma
Abate 
Romagnoli
Mexes
De Sciglio
Honda
Kucka
Bertolacci
Bonaventura
Bacca
Luiz Adriano*


----------



## smallball (8 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Fuori Montolivo. Boateng in panchina. Davanti Bacca e Luiz Adriano.
> 
> ...



fuori il capitone,Sinisa vuole proprio farsi cacciare


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Fuori Montolivo. Boateng in panchina. Davanti Bacca e Luiz Adriano.
> 
> ...





smallball ha scritto:


> fuori il capitone,Sinisa vuole proprio farsi cacciare



Quanto godrei col capitone fuori, non perchè gli altri siano più forti, ma per principio.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Gennaio 2016)

ma prova jose mauri, per la miseria!!!


----------



## kolao95 (8 Gennaio 2016)

Finalmente il centrocampo migliore che abbiamo a disposizione giocando col 4-4-2. Era ora. Se giocasse Antonelli per De Sciglio ancora meglio..


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non è vero, era in difesa ha fatto la diagonale coprendo al centro difesa, probabilmente la colpa è stata di Cerci o di uno dei cc che non sono rientrati.



Ma sei ironico vero ?


----------



## kolao95 (8 Gennaio 2016)

C'è chi azzarda Zapata titolare, PD


----------



## de sica (8 Gennaio 2016)

Io non capisco perché insiste con abate e gaysciglio boh


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma sei ironico vero ?



No, se non mi sono fumato il cervello era in area, o sbaglio?
poi ovviamente era posizionato male


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> No, se non mi sono fumato il cervello era in area, o sbaglio?
> poi ovviamente era posizionato male



No, era rimasto in attacco perchè aveva fatto una volata ma come al solito si era fatto intercettare il passaggio.


----------



## uoteghein (8 Gennaio 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Io non capisco perché insiste con abate e gaysciglio boh



perchè Cafu e Candela sono indisponibili.


----------



## de sica (8 Gennaio 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> perchè Cafu e Candela sono indisponibili.



Esistono calabria e antonelli.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> No, era rimasto in attacco perchè aveva fatto una volata ma come al solito si era fatto intercettare il passaggio.



Az, l'ho confuso con Alex


----------



## gheorghehagi (8 Gennaio 2016)

pareggio annunciato...loro in vantaggio nel primo tempo e noi recuperiamo nel secondo


----------



## uoteghein (8 Gennaio 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Esistono calabria e antonelli.



Giusto, vero.
I miti che si costruiscono dopo 3 partite in estate. Un 18enne che giocava in primavera fino a 6 mesi fa ed un terzinaccio quasi 29enne dal grande passato tra Genoa e Parma. Ma dai....


----------



## de sica (8 Gennaio 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Giusto, vero.
> I miti che si costruiscono dopo 3 partite in estate. Un 18enne che giocava in primavera fino a 6 mesi fa ed un terzinaccio quasi 29enne dal grande passato tra Genoa e Parma. Ma dai....



Eh bè, d'altrondo meglio "cavallo pazzo" abate o de sciglio, che da quando ha cominciato a conoscere le ragazze lì sotto si è scemunito. Uno tecnicamente mediocre e l'altro che dorme in piedi


----------



## uoteghein (8 Gennaio 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Eh bè, d'altrondo meglio "cavallo pazzo" abate o de sciglio, che da quando ha cominciato a conoscere le ragazze lì sotto si è scemunito. Uno tecnicamente mediocre e l'altro che dorme in piedi



Abate è un giocatore da Lega Pro. Su questo concordo.
De Sciglio almeno per 1 anno ha giocato come Antonelli e Calabria messi assieme non giocheranno mai in tutta la carriera. Quindi un allenatore che li vede 6 ore al giorno, e non 90 minuti a settimana dal divano di casa come noi, evidentemente reputa De Sciglio meglio degli altri due giocatoruncoli.
Poi che De Sciglio sia il lontano parente di ciò che mostrò è assodato.
Ma che Antonelli e Abate siano giocatori da Lucchese e Calabria un poppante alla riscossa, pure.


----------



## Reblanck (8 Gennaio 2016)

Non so bho,io sinceramente spero di arrivare a 40 punti e perdere tutte le altre partire sino a fine stagione e che ci siano grosse contestazioni contro Galliani e Berlusconi.
Sperare di arrivare al terzo posto è come quando in estate ci illudiamo che arrivano i fantomaici top player .... e poi arrivano i Mesbha,Muntari,Maxi Lopez etc etc


----------



## peppe75 (8 Gennaio 2016)

La speranza che questa agonia termini al più presto...Oddio con dei buoni acquisti e con vittorie la classifica può essere sempre scalata..non so cosa pensare...partita dopo partita!


----------



## Danielsan (8 Gennaio 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Giusto, vero.
> I miti che si costruiscono dopo 3 partite in estate. Un 18enne che giocava in primavera fino a 6 mesi fa ed un terzinaccio quasi 29enne dal grande passato tra Genoa e Parma. Ma dai....



.


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Gennaio 2016)

Gigio, Poli, Mexes, Romagnoli, Antonelli, Kucka, Montolivo, Bertolacci, Jack, Bacca e Luiz.


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Fuori Montolivo. Boateng in panchina. Davanti Bacca e Luiz Adriano.
> 
> ...




.


----------



## Tobi (9 Gennaio 2016)

Squadra come al solito vergonosa a parte Donnarumma, Romagnoli Bonaventura e Bacca
Gente come Honda, Abate, De Sciglio farebbe panchina anche all'Empoli o al Sassuolo..

Ma stiamo pur sempre parlando della Roma, una squadra di perdenti che l'anno scorso ci hanno fatto fare 4 punti nonostante giocassimo con Bonera, Muntari, Poli e Van Ginkel titolari,

Non credo ci sia la possibilità di andare oltre il pareggio, ma vista la pochezza mentale degli avversari, non escludo la possibilità di uscire dall'olimpico con i 3 punti e galliani che fa lo splendido a fine match


----------



## J&B (9 Gennaio 2016)

Nonostante tutto,forza Milan


----------



## Milanforever63 (9 Gennaio 2016)

se i romanisti si svegliano per noi sono dolori .. altro che 3 punti


----------



## Jaqen (9 Gennaio 2016)

Raga, forza Milan sempre, ma qui torniamo a casa con le ossa rotte. Non è pessimismo, è realtà. Siamo fragilissimi, incapaci a reagire... Dove vogliamo andare?


----------



## Jaqen (9 Gennaio 2016)

Comunque mi pare la miglior formazione possibile, se Honda imparasse a stare largo e non ad accentrarsi continuamente...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Gennaio 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Comunque mi pare la miglior formazione possibile, se Honda imparasse a stare largo e non ad accentrarsi continuamente...



Io piuttosto di metterci scamorza Honda ci metto Niang, Poli, Antonelli o addirittura ancora Cerci.




Jaqen ha scritto:


> Comunque mi pare la miglior formazione possibile, se Honda imparasse a stare largo e non ad accentrarsi continuamente...



e cosa fà Honda largo visto che non ha la forza di andare sul fondo a fare i cross? in questa squadra non fà altro che fare i movimenti per permettere ad Abate di involarsi per effettuare i suoi fatati cross.


----------



## Jaqen (9 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io piuttosto di metterci scamorza Honda ci metto Niang, Poli, Antonelli o addirittura ancora Cerci.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non avevo visto non c'era Niang................ ritratto tutto.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (9 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io piuttosto di metterci scamorza Honda ci metto Niang, Poli, Antonelli o addirittura ancora Cerci.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



honda si accentra per tirare le sue bombe all'incrocio..


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Gennaio 2016)

*Secondo Mediaset Salah sarà della partita, dall'inizio.*


----------



## MissRossonera (9 Gennaio 2016)

Non se piangerei di più vedendo C'è posta per te o questa partita. Comunque forza Milan sempre, ovviamente.


----------



## walter 22 (9 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Mediaset Salah sarà della partita, dall'inizio.*


 
Bene ce l'ho al fantacalcio, la mia squadra l' AC Giannino si gioca la prima posizione.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (9 Gennaio 2016)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Non se piangerei di più vedendo C'è posta per te o questa partita. Comunque forza Milan sempre, ovviamente.



ahaha grande..


----------



## Milan7champions (9 Gennaio 2016)

Cerchiamo almeno di non fare brutte figure e giocarcela


----------



## kolao95 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Paradossalmente è meglio affrontare le grandi squadre che le piccole, visto che siamo bravi a giocare di rimessa.. Sperem.


----------



## Victorss (9 Gennaio 2016)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Bene ce l'ho al fantacalcio, la mia squadra l' AC Giannino si gioca la prima posizione.



Anche io ho Salah e anche io mi gioco il primo posto


----------



## LukeLike (9 Gennaio 2016)

Nainggolan-De Rossi-Pjanic vs Honda-Kucka-Bertolacci


----------



## Serginho (9 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Paradossalmente è meglio affrontare le grandi squadre che le piccole, visto che siamo bravi a giocare di rimessa.. Sperem.



Col Napoli abbiamo perso, con la Juve abbiamo perso, con l'Inter abbiamo perso, con la Fiorentina abbiamo perso


----------



## kolao95 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Col Napoli abbiamo perso, con la Juve abbiamo perso, con l'Inter abbiamo perso, con la Fiorentina abbiamo perso



Le uniche contro cui abbiamo proprio sbracato sono Fiorentina e Napoli, contro Juve e Inter meritavamo il pareggio. E comunque la Roma attualmente non è certo al livello delle altre quattro.


----------



## Serginho (9 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Le uniche contro cui abbiamo proprio sbracato sono Fiorentina e Napoli, contro Juve e Inter meritavamo il pareggio. E comunque la Roma attualmente non è certo al livello delle altre quattro.



Aldilà delle opinioni personali, ciò che hai scritto prima è puramente ed oggettivamente falso


----------



## DannySa (9 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Le uniche contro cui abbiamo proprio sbracato sono Fiorentina e Napoli, contro Juve e Inter meritavamo il pareggio. E comunque la Roma attualmente non è certo al livello delle altre quattro.



E' un po' Inzaghesco come discorso...


----------



## kolao95 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Aldilà delle opinioni personali, ciò che hai scritto prima è puramente ed oggettivamente falso



Ah, perché sai pure che vuol dire 'puramente e oggettivamente'?


----------



## kolao95 (9 Gennaio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> E' un po' Inzaghesco come discorso...



Ma sì, era per provare a dare un'iniezione di fiducia ai nostri.. E' chiaro che se giocassero come sanno arriverebbe una bastonata.


----------



## Serginho (9 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma sì, era per provare a dare un'iniezione di fiducia ai nostri.. E' chiaro che se giocassero come sanno arriverebbe una bastonata.



Ah perché adesso la rosa del Milan viene a leggere i tuoi commenti "motivazionali"? All'altro commento non rispondo visto il bassissimo livello di competenza


----------



## kolao95 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ah perché adesso la rosa del Milan viene a leggere i tuoi commenti "motivazionali"? All'altro commento non rispondo visto il bassissimo livello di competenza



Eh, lo so, sto cercando di apprendere da un cervellone come te, ma non sono all'altezza


----------



## Serginho (9 Gennaio 2016)

Ho letto che Zapata parte titolare al posto di Mexes, Mihaijlovic grande allenatore


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Sky: Zapata vince il ballottaglio con Mexes e partirà titolare


----------



## Sheva my Hero (9 Gennaio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Sky: Zapata vince il ballottaglio con Mexes e partirà titolare



Miha esonerato stasera


----------



## Kaladin85 (9 Gennaio 2016)

No, va beh,qui siamo alle comiche...panchinare Mexes per ripescare uno che non gioca da mesi e che, perdipiù, quando viene schierato nella partita singola,senza dargli continuità, ha un rendimento imbarazzante.
Poi magari mettiamo kucka-bertolacci in mezzo, boateng a destra e stupiamoci se passeremo 90 minuti a vedere passaggi orizzontali o indietro

Personalmente ho scelto di andare a cena fuori, non ho più voglia di incazzarmi per questo schifo; speriamo di perdere e chiudere la memorabile parentesi perdisa.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Gennaio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Sky: Zapata vince il ballottaglio con Mexes e partirà titolare



Il senso di riesumare dal nulla Zapata?
Il povero Romagnoli dovrà fare il doppio lavoro.


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ho letto che Zapata parte titolare al posto di Mexes, Mihaijlovic grande allenatore



hanno giocatori veloci, ok che Zapata è un pazzo ma non è sbagliatissima come scelta, se devi ingaggiare duelli in velocità Zapata è scarsissimo ma quello lo sa fare


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Sky: Zapata vince il ballottaglio con Mexes e partirà titolare




Vuole farsi esonerare


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il senso di riesumare dal nulla Zapata?
> Il povero Romagnoli dovrà fare il doppio lavoro.



tanto perdiamo lo stesso, io non ho nessuna speranza


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> No, va beh,qui siamo alle comiche...panchinare Mexes per ripescare uno che non gioca da mesi e che, perdipiù, quando viene schierato nella partita singola,senza dargli continuità, ha un rendimento imbarazzante.
> Poi magari mettiamo kucka-bertolacci in mezzo, boateng a destra e stupiamoci se passeremo 90 minuti a vedere passaggi orizzontali o indietro
> 
> Personalmente ho scelto di andare a cena fuori, non ho più voglia di incazzarmi per questo schifo; speriamo di perdere e chiudere la memorabile parentesi perdisa.



come se mandando l allenatore la squadra inizia a giocare a calcio, anche io trovo assurda la formazione di stasera tranne il centrocampo kucka e Bertolucci che è l unica roba normale


----------



## goleador 70 (9 Gennaio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Sky: Zapata vince il ballottaglio con Mexes e partirà titolare



Probabilmente Mexes non è al meglio visto che ieri non si è allenato..


----------



## dyablo65 (9 Gennaio 2016)

se davanti , nella roma , gioca gervinho , schierare zapata e' un suicidio perche ' come tempi di gioco sono agli estremi era meglio mexes che giocava di fisico e d'anticipo.

il resto della formazione si commenta da sola.


----------



## Serginho (9 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> hanno giocatori veloci, ok che Zapata è un pazzo ma non è sbagliatissima come scelta, se devi ingaggiare duelli in velocità Zapata è scarsissimo ma quello lo sa fare



BASTA con questa fesseria inaudita. Zapata è scarso e serve continuamente assist agli avversari. Basta star qui a difendere quel cesso in panchina ad ogni commento, siete patetici


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> BASTA con questa fesseria inaudita. Zapata è scarso e serve continuamente assist agli avversari. Basta star qui a difendere quel cesso in panchina ad ogni commento, siete patetici



cercavo di motivare la scelta, credo sia per questo, non sta difendendo il mister che ripeto ancora una volta secondo me ha anche lui grosse responsabilità e la formazione di stasera non mi piace per nulla


----------



## Serginho (9 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> cercavo di motivare la scelta, credo sia per questo, non sta difendendo il mister che ripeto ancora una volta secondo me ha anche lui grosse responsabilità e la formazione di stasera non mi piace per nulla



Non c'è alcuna giustificazione, è una scelta senza senso come lo era pure all'inizio dell'anno quando per Mihaijovic era titolare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Gennaio 2016)

Zapata non può circolare, dai.


----------



## Milan7champions (9 Gennaio 2016)

Ci mancava pure Zapata


----------



## LukeLike (9 Gennaio 2016)

Perché non dare un'altra chance ad Ely? Tanto la stagione ormai è andata, quindi se l'italo-brasiliano dovesse far bene potremmo ripartire l'anno prossimo da una coppia centrale di sicuro affidamento anche per gli anni a venire. E non credo che Ely sia più cesso di Zapata.


----------



## Milan7champions (9 Gennaio 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Perché non dare un'altra chance ad Ely? Tanto la stagione ormai è andata, quindi se l'italo-brasiliano dovesse far bene potremmo ripartire l'anno prossimo da una coppia centrale di sicuro affidamento anche per gli anni a venire. E non credo che Ely sia più cesso di Zapata.


Non e' una brutta idea, forse perche' vuole affiancare Romagnoli con un giocatore di esperienza, Ely e' molto lento e in questa partita con dei velocisti potrebbe avere dei problemi


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Gennaio 2016)

Formazione agghiacciante.


----------



## Milanforever63 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Ely ? ma non ci è bastato il disastro di Firenze ?


----------



## LukeLike (9 Gennaio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Non e' una brutta idea, forse perche' vuole affiancare Romagnoli con un giocatore di esperienza, Ely e' molto lento e in questa partita con dei velocisti potrebbe avere dei problemi



Il problema è che l'ultima volta che Romagnoli e Zapata hanno giocato insieme, ovvero a Genoa, il primo ha rimediato un espulsione a causa di un passaggio scellerato del secondo. Ho ancora gli incubi!


----------



## LukeLike (9 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> Ely ? ma non ci è bastato il disastro di Firenze ?



Non è bastato il disastro di Genova per Zapata?


----------



## DannySa (9 Gennaio 2016)

[MENTION=2219]Ma che ooh[/MENTION] magna tranquillo..


----------



## kolao95 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Szczesny; Florenzi, Manolas, Rudiger, Digne; Pjanic, De Rossi, Nainggolan; Gervinho, Sadiq, Iago.
Ufficiale.


----------



## Milan7champions (9 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Szczesny; Florenzi, Manolas, Rudiger, Digne; Pjanic, De Rossi, Nainggolan; Gervinho, Sadiq, Iago.
> Ufficiale.


Il goal di Sadiq e' quotato 1.01


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2016)

*Le formazioni ufficiali di Roma e Milan

QUOTARE

Roma (4-3-3): Szczesny; Florenzi, Manolas, Rudiger, Digne; Pjanic, De Rossi, Nainggolan; Gervinho, Sadiq, Falque. Allenatore: Rudi Garcia.

Milan(4-4-2) : Donnarumma; Abate, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Honda, Kucka, Bertolacci, Bonaventura; Luiz Adriano, Bacca. Allenatore: Sinisa Mihajlovic
*


----------



## kYMERA (9 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali di Roma e Milan
> 
> QUOTARE
> 
> ...



Ancora De Sciglio, Honda e Zapata?
Ma che cavolo però non se ne può più....

Ma Calabria/Antonelli, Boateng, Niang, Ely/Mexes perchè no?


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali di Roma e Milan
> 
> QUOTARE
> 
> ...



...preghiamo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali di Roma e Milan
> 
> QUOTARE
> 
> ...



Il Capitone userà il suo carisma per guidare la squadra dalla panchina.


----------



## Milan7champions (9 Gennaio 2016)

Speriamo di reggere,la Roma in difesa non e' forte, pero' negli scontri diretti ha battuto la juve e la fiorentina,pareggiato a napoli e perso con l'inter immeritatamente.Sara' durissima


----------



## DannySa (9 Gennaio 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il Capitone userà il suo carisma per guidare la squadra dalla panchina.



"Dai raga forza daiii daiii correte, più corti quei passaggi, giocate sempre in orizzontale"


----------



## LukeLike (9 Gennaio 2016)

Sono proprio curioso di vedere se questo Luiz Adriano è così scarso da finire sempre in panchina.


----------



## Hammer (9 Gennaio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Sky: Zapata vince il ballottaglio con Mexes e partirà titolare



Vuole farsi cacciare?

Mi dispiace molto per Romagnoli, trovarsi un inetto di fianco all'improvviso dev'essere traumatico


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2016)

la formazione qual è? potete quotarla quando la commentate per piacere?


----------



## dottor Totem (9 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali di Roma e Milan
> 
> QUOTARE
> 
> ...



Zapata forse viene considerato il più veloce e vabbe speriamo non combini cappelle.
Ma questo centrocampo non esisterà in campo soprattutto se i titolari della roma sono effettivamente in condizione.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Un pareggio non sarebbe da buttare.


----------



## kolao95 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Forza milan!!


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Gennaio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Sky: Zapata vince il ballottaglio con Mexes e partirà titolare



Gia sotto per almeno una rete, ogni partita che passa Sinisa diventa indefendibile..


----------



## kolao95 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Quanto mi piace l'inno della Roma! Comunque, forza ragazzi! Speriamo bene..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2016)

Trovarsi con Zapata, Abate e De Sciglio in difesa e un centrocampo Bertolacci, Honda e Kucka dopo aver spesso 90 milioni. Solo il condor.


----------



## kolao95 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Gigio!


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2016)

Straordinario Donnarumma


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2016)

Che bestia Donna


----------



## Dany20 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Madonna ragazzi...


----------



## Milan7champions (9 Gennaio 2016)

Subito paratona si comincia male


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2016)

E uno


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2016)

Gol della Roma

Rudiger


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2016)

Ha segnato quel cesso di Rudiger garcia


----------



## Dany20 (9 Gennaio 2016)

E se segna Rudiger...


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2016)

Zapata, Abate, Romagnoli...


----------



## raducioiu (9 Gennaio 2016)

Grandissimo inizio (...)


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2016)

Buongiorno Zapata il solito...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2016)

ahahahaha che difesa, che difesa! Zapata dorme completamente


----------



## Hammer (9 Gennaio 2016)

Zapata e Abate.
Zapata e Abate.
Zapata e Abate.
Zapata e Abate.
Zapata e Abate.


----------



## walter 22 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Che schifo 3 minuti sono durati 3 minuti


----------



## Milan7champions (9 Gennaio 2016)

Esoneratelo oggi vi prego, non lo sopporto piu


----------



## uoteghein (9 Gennaio 2016)

Dobbiamo prenderne tre ragazzi. Almeno tre.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2016)

Questa volta Mihajlovic se l'e cercato comunque. Zapata ne combina come minimo una a partita...poi con la Roma figuriamoci.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2016)

boh se non arriva l'esonero oggi


----------



## The Ripper (9 Gennaio 2016)

partita preparata benissimo da "mister senza colpa"


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2016)

Ma chi è sto nero? Da dove è uscito?


----------



## Serginho (9 Gennaio 2016)

Eccolo Zapata puntuale. Mihaijlovic fai schifo!


----------



## The Ripper (9 Gennaio 2016)

sadiq umilia romagnoli


----------



## walter 22 (9 Gennaio 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo prenderne tre ragazzi. Almeno tre.



Se ci va bene ne prendiamo tre.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2016)

ahahah de sciglio che bordata


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2016)

Il famoso tiro dalla distanza di De Sciglio


----------



## The Ripper (9 Gennaio 2016)

i tiri di de sci io manco in infradito li faccio


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2016)

Sto Sadiq di faccia sembra un rettiliano


----------



## uoteghein (9 Gennaio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> sadiq umilia romagnoli



Nom bestemmiare!
Romagnoli non sbaglia mai! Non scrivere certe cose che ti fucilano


----------



## The Ripper (9 Gennaio 2016)

sadiq altro che niang


----------



## kolao95 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Pochezza disarmante.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto Sadiq di faccia sembra un rettiliano



Non credo sia di questo Pianeta


----------



## uoteghein (9 Gennaio 2016)

Che giro palla imprevedibile...


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Ma come si fa a farsi segnare da Rudinigger


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2016)

raga ma tranquilli nel secondo tempo ci gusteremo boateng


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Gennaio 2016)

Abate quante legnate


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Gennaio 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Gia sotto per almeno una rete, ogni partita che passa Sinisa diventa indefendibile..



Lo aveva detto tipo 1 ora fa.. Zapata non puo piu giocare nel Milan



Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Questa volta Mihajlovic se l'e cercato comunque. Zapata ne combina come minimo una a partita...poi con la Roma figuriamoci.



Sembra un complot..

Dove diavolo è Antonelli??? Perche ***** non manda Poli terzino destro???

Abate e De Sciglio sono una infamia!


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2016)

ma cosa fa sto de sciglio hahah


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2016)

Ma come fa De Sciglio a giocare in Serie A?


----------



## koti (9 Gennaio 2016)

De Sciglio...


----------



## raducioiu (9 Gennaio 2016)

De Sciglio fa veramente pena, penso non sarebbe all'altezza neppure con la Primavera


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2016)

hahahahah De Sciglio. Ma perche? Ma cosa fa?


----------



## The Ripper (9 Gennaio 2016)

sparate in faccia de sciglio pls


----------



## Aron (9 Gennaio 2016)

Lo voglio proprio vedere Lippi che allena Kucka, Zapata, Abate ecc. e senza farsi dare almeno due giocatori forti.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2016)

Ma sbaglio o il capitanone non c'è?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2016)

Ieri dopo due mesi di inattivita sportiva per colpa di un infortunio sono tornato a giocare a calcio con amici. Passaggi orrendi come questi di De Sciglio, Abate e Bertolacci da noi non se ne sono visti. Come puo esser possibile?


----------



## uoteghein (9 Gennaio 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ieri dopo due mesi di inattivita sportiva per colpa di un infortunio sono tornato a giocare a calcio con amici. Passaggi orrendi come questi di De Sciglio, Abate e Bertolacci da noi non se ne sono visti. Come puo esser possibile?



Forse perchè giocate a 4 velocità in meno rispetto alla serie A


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2016)

Romagnoli una roba imbarazzante


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Massa schifosa di senza palle!!! Questi devono imparare cos'è veramente avere paura


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2016)

quasi due


----------



## raducioiu (9 Gennaio 2016)

Romagnoli mah...


----------



## kolao95 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Il nostro migliore è un portiere 16enne..


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2016)

Grandissimo Donnarumma

Unico vero giocatore di questa squadra


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Gennaio 2016)

Pazzesco


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Gennaio 2016)

Grandissimo Gigio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Forse perchè giocate a 4 velocità in meno rispetto alla serie A



Ma qui parliamo di passaggi da 3 metri e nemmeno in corsa. Cioe... incredibile a livello tecnico


----------



## uoteghein (9 Gennaio 2016)

Romagnoli, che marcatore strepitoso!


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2016)

Sto Donnarumma rischia di diventare un crack


----------



## dottor Totem (9 Gennaio 2016)

Donnarumma intervento da fenomeno


----------



## The Ripper (9 Gennaio 2016)

umiliati


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Gennaio 2016)

Zapata e Romagnoli aka Gianni e Pinotto


----------



## The Ripper (9 Gennaio 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Romagnoli, che marcatore strepitoso!



sssshhh


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2016)

meno male che abbiamo tenuto zapata, uno con la sua velocità è unico in Serie A


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Donnarumma il prox anno lo salutiamo se restiamo così.. è l'unico che ha valore


----------



## danyaj87 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Gigio per favore, fallo per il tuo bene fatti vendere, non meriti di stare qui.


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2016)

I grandi tiri di Bonaventura


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2016)

Gia 2 tiri nello specchio!


----------



## LukeLike (9 Gennaio 2016)

Comunque Romagnoli è in tilt eh, sembra nel panico.


----------



## Serginho (9 Gennaio 2016)

Siamo al 9 gennaio e ancora zero schemi offensivi


----------



## The Ripper (9 Gennaio 2016)

bonaventura continua ad umiliare florenzi e nainggolan


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (9 Gennaio 2016)

Romagnoli sta pagando il fattore "essere romano", la sente troppo sta partita e avere Zapata vicino non lo aiuta di certo


----------



## uoteghein (9 Gennaio 2016)

Hanno appena detto a Romagnoli di lasciar marcare Rudiger a Zapata.
A Nesta hanno mai detto di lasciare un attaccante a Bonera?


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Siamo al 9 gennaio e ancora zero schemi offensivi



siamo al 9 gennaio e continuiamo a sbagliare passaggi di 3 metri...


----------



## uoteghein (9 Gennaio 2016)

Pjanic in mezzo a De Sciglio e Romagnoli che guarda...


----------



## dottor Totem (9 Gennaio 2016)

De sciglio dovrebbe essere sostituito


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2016)

Bacca... Buonanotte...


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2016)

Te pareva sto Rudiger garcia trasformato in Bekenbauer


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Gennaio 2016)

Il povero Jack predica nel deserto, come al solito.


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Gennaio 2016)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> De sciglio dovrebbe essere sostituito



è più inutile dell'inutile poli


----------



## The Ripper (9 Gennaio 2016)

bahcca


----------



## Hammer (9 Gennaio 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Hanno appena detto a Romagnoli di lasciar marcare Rudiger a Zapata.
> A Nesta hanno mai detto di lasciare un attaccante a Bonera?



Ma ancora con questi paragoni? Romagnoli non è paragonabile a Nesta adesso, punto e stop.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Gennaio 2016)

Malissimo Romagnoli, con Alex è un altro difensore


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2016)

Ma come diavolo fa Abate a centrare SEMPRE il difensore sui cross??!?

Ma come fa?!?


----------



## Serginho (9 Gennaio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> siamo al 9 gennaio e continuiamo a sbagliare passaggi di 3 metri...



Te credo, quando nessuno sa cosa fare è ancora più facile sbagliare visto il pressing avversario


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Gennaio 2016)




----------



## Louis Gara (9 Gennaio 2016)

Hai voglia a sfottere Rudiger da ora in poi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Gennaio 2016)

Che precisione Abate, non so quante possibilità aveva di prendere il piede del difensore


----------



## uoteghein (9 Gennaio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ma ancora con questi paragoni? Romagnoli non è paragonabile a Nesta adesso, punto e stop.



Romagnoli è un discreto difensore. Questa è la realtà. Sarebbe panchinaro alla Roma, alla Juve, all'Inter.
Noi lo osanniamo come Baresi ma ha limiti evidenti.


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


>




Il macrocefalo AD

Sembra un alieno


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Te credo, quando nessuno sa cosa fare è ancora più facile sbagliare visto il pressing avversario



Ascolta... qua sbagliano anche in condizioni di relativa tranquillità. son proprio tarlati nel cervello...


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2016)

Speriamo che prende il secondo Giallo zapata..


----------



## Tizio (9 Gennaio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Siamo al 9 gennaio e ancora zero schemi offensivi



Siamo nel 2016 e ancora zero schemi offensivi.

Li aspettiamo dal 2012.


----------



## Hammer (9 Gennaio 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Romagnoli è un discreto difensore. Questa è la realtà. Sarebbe panchinaro alla Roma, alla Juve, all'Inter.
> Noi lo osanniamo come Baresi ma ha limiti evidenti.



È un difensore giovane di ottime prospettive che fin qui ha quasi sempre fatto bene. È chiaro che non si possono pretendere da lui le prestazioni di Nesta o Maldini. Mi stupisco di chi lo faccia.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (9 Gennaio 2016)

Quanta legna fa LA, peccato sia stato messo troppo spesso da parte


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2016)

Uscire dalla nostra meta campo palla al piede sembra una cosa impossibile.


Gran cross di Kucka


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Gennaio 2016)

no ma guarda te che cross...


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Gennaio 2016)

Kucka la solita sega


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Gennaio 2016)

Bel cross


----------



## The Ripper (9 Gennaio 2016)

ma cessolacci?


----------



## Hammer (9 Gennaio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma cessolacci?



Morto


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2016)

Grande partita di Rudiger


----------



## Aron (9 Gennaio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Speriamo che prende il secondo Giallo zapata..



Prima che faccia autogoal.


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grande partita di Rudiger



tipo la 2° dell'anno... ma contro di noi è sempre tutto facile


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Gennaio 2016)

Nainggolan sta urinando sul nostro centrocampo.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (9 Gennaio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma cessolacci?



Cessolacci non sa impostare ma non è il suo ruolo


----------



## uoteghein (9 Gennaio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> È un difensore giovane di ottime prospettive che fin qui ha quasi sempre fatto bene. È chiaro che non si possono pretendere da lui le prestazioni di Nesta o Maldini. Mi stupisco di chi lo faccia.



Preferivo spendere 11 mil per Miranda grazie.
Che 25 (VENTICINQUE) per un discreto giovane con un possibile potenziale che NON sposta alcun equilibrio.


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Gennaio 2016)

Nainggolan "e chi ce l'ha portatooo?" cit.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2016)

bisogna sperare nel calo della Roma che di solito arriva


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Gennaio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Cessolacci non sa impostare ma non è il suo ruolo



Bertolacci è come Nocerino un pò più tecnico... non sa coprire, non sa impostare, sa solo fare inserimenti


----------



## Serginho (9 Gennaio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ascolta... qua sbagliano anche in condizioni di relativa tranquillità. son proprio tarlati nel cervello...



Nah


----------



## kolao95 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> È un difensore giovane di ottime prospettive che fin qui ha quasi sempre fatto bene. È chiaro che non si possono pretendere da lui le prestazioni di Nesta o Maldini. Mi stupisco di chi lo faccia.



. Fallo capire a certi geni.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2016)

Florenzi...ma cosa vuole? Vergognoso


----------



## folletto (9 Gennaio 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Preferivo spendere 11 mil per Miranda grazie.
> Che 25 (VENTICINQUE) per un discreto giovane con un possibile potenziale che NON sposta alcun equilibrio.



No, dovevano prendere entrambi


----------



## davoreb (9 Gennaio 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Hanno appena detto a Romagnoli di lasciar marcare Rudiger a Zapata.
> A Nesta hanno mai detto di lasciare un attaccante a Bonera?



nessuno sano di mente paragona Romagnoli a Nesta.

magari in futuro diventerà un grande difensore


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Altro passaggio di 3 metri sbagliato


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2016)

Ma Bacca sta dormendo?


----------



## raducioiu (9 Gennaio 2016)

I soliti geniali corner corti.


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Gennaio 2016)

Bacca sveglia


----------



## uoteghein (9 Gennaio 2016)

Bacca in questa squadra non serve a nulla. Ed è comunque un attaccante limitato.
Odio passare per il critico , ma Bacca è un buon giocatore limitato ad UNA sola tipologia di gioco, non è un fuoriclasse e soprattutto non ci azzecca nulla con questo Milan


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Piuttosto che non vedere + quel cesso di Honda rischierei Boateng... sto male


----------



## Aragorn (9 Gennaio 2016)

Galliani si renda utile e vada a spegnere i riflettori, così mettiamo fine a questo (ennesimo) spettacolo orripilante.


----------



## dottor Totem (9 Gennaio 2016)

E' innegabile che se l'elemento più tecnico del milan del 2016 è bonaventura l'allenatore non può fare miracoli. Oggi però manca come al solito tutto, persino la voglia. Non parliamo poi di schemi o organizzazione.

Lo stesso nervosismo tra i compagni è simbolo di completo sbando della squadra.


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Gennaio 2016)

Lo avete visto Pentolacci col sedere a terra a centrocampo?


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (9 Gennaio 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Bacca in questa squadra non serve a nulla. Ed è comunque un attaccante limitato.
> Odio passare per il critico , ma Bacca è un buon giocatore limitato ad UNA sola tipologia di gioco, non è un fuoriclasse e soprattutto non ci azzecca nulla con questo Milan



pienamente d'accordo


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2016)

lo schema per zapata


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Gennaio 2016)

Che delizia il tocco di Kucka


----------



## uoteghein (9 Gennaio 2016)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> E' innegabile che se l'elemento più tecnico del milan del 2016 è bonaventura l'allenatore non può fare miracoli.



Amen.

Ri Amen.

Il giocatore più tecnico è uno che a Fm avrebbe 14 in tecnica


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Gennaio 2016)

Ma tira mah


----------



## Tizio (9 Gennaio 2016)

Avessero la dignità di rinuciare ai corner e concedere direttamente una rimessa alla Roma...


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Gennaio 2016)

facciamo schifo pure fisicamente... non restano mai in piedi sui contrasti


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Gennaio 2016)

Sadiq è Gervinho senza mocho in testa


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Gennaio 2016)

Bertolacci lo saltano come se fosse un birillo, sempre a gambe aperte, sempre a terra

MA A COSA SERVE


----------



## The Ripper (9 Gennaio 2016)

szesny gioca con le mani in tasca


----------



## kolao95 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Lo avete visto Pentolacci col sedere a terra a centrocampo?



Sempre per terra. Ero partito bene nei suoi confronti, ma mi sta deludendo parecchio.. Boh.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (9 Gennaio 2016)

ragazzi si può bestemmiare sul forum? Ne ho bisogno perché a voce non mi basta


----------



## folletto (9 Gennaio 2016)

Anche mia figlia capirebbe che manca un centrocampista che sappia costruire e servire gli attaccanti senza perdere il tempo di gioco, e ci manca da 3 anni! Incredibile come non lo abbiano mai veramente cercato.


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2016)

*Roma Milan 1-0 fine PT*


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Gennaio 2016)

Belle azioni

De Rossi sembra un giocatore di calcio contro i nostri mediocri


----------



## kolao95 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Tutti inguardabili. Salverei solo Donnarumma e Luiz.


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Gennaio 2016)

Si può anche spegnere


----------



## The Ripper (9 Gennaio 2016)

pfff


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Gennaio 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Anche mia figlia capirebbe che manca un centrocampista che sappia costruire e servire gli attaccanti senza perdere il tempo di gioco, e ci manca da 3 anni! Incredibile come non lo abbiano mai veramente cercato.



io mi sto rendendo conto invece, che non basterebbe neanche quello... Vanno cambiati entrambi i centrali di centrocampo, servono anche entrambi i terzini, l'esternoo destro e un'altro centrale di difesa.


----------



## Aragorn (9 Gennaio 2016)

E chi li regge altri 45 minuti così ..


----------



## Milan7champions (9 Gennaio 2016)

Indecenti, l'unico giocatore da Milan e' Donnarumma gli altri tutti nei rifiuti.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Tutto come previsto.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2016)

adesso entra KPB e vinciamo la partita


----------



## smallball (9 Gennaio 2016)

altra prestazione immonda


----------



## Sanji (9 Gennaio 2016)

Che pena...

Non ce la fanno proprio a giocare a calcio questi...


----------



## arcanum (9 Gennaio 2016)

Arrivati a questo punto della stagione si potrebbe bestemmiare senza essere bannati?


----------



## folletto (9 Gennaio 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Bacca in questa squadra non serve a nulla. Ed è comunque un attaccante limitato.
> Odio passare per il critico , ma Bacca è un buon giocatore limitato ad UNA sola tipologia di gioco, non è un fuoriclasse e soprattutto non ci azzecca nulla con questo Milan



Solo Ibra o altri fenomeni potrebbero cambiare le cose in questa rosa senza nè capo né coda. Metti Bacca in una squadra che gioca a calcio e ne riparliamo. Non è un campione di sicuro ma è uno che la butta dentro e che fa lavorare le difese


----------



## marionep (9 Gennaio 2016)

Donnarumma diventerà un giocatore epocale, mi ricorda Peruzzi. A sedici anni ha dieci volte la personalità dei lombrichi che lo circondano e che hanno il doppio della sua età.

Squadra disperante, non le tifo nemmeno contro (come razionalmente dovrei, per mille motivi) da quanto mi suscita pena.


----------



## walter 22 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Comunque la Roma non è niente di che, siamo noi a fare pena.


----------



## Reblanck (9 Gennaio 2016)

Osservato bene come la nostra squadra non appena passato il centrocampo non riesce a fare più di 3 passaggi in verticale.
I difensori non appena hanno la palla nella nostra area non sanno mai a chi passare il pallone e facciamo sempre passaggi all indietro è incredibile.
Come fa una squadra a vincere se gioca cosi ?


----------



## Sanji (9 Gennaio 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Solo Ibra o altri fenomeni potrebbero cambiare le cose in questa rosa senza nè capo né coda. Metti Bacca in una squadra che gioca a calcio e ne riparliamo. Non è un campione di sicuro ma è uno che la butta dentro e che fa lavorare le difese



Tutto quello che vuoi ma si deve dare una svegliata... Non può sbagliare ogni pallone che tocca...


----------



## Milan7champions (9 Gennaio 2016)

La Roma si vede che e' una squadretta, ma purtroppo il Milan e' una cosa ignobile. Bacca si sta sbattendo molto e sta correndo, Bonaventura e' l'unico che sa dribblare, De SCiglio e' da picchiare a sangue, Honda non voglio nemmeno commentarlo, Bertolacci mezza sega.


----------



## folletto (9 Gennaio 2016)

Mi ero perso il gol, ora l'ho visto. Devo ridere o piangere?


----------



## Kaw (9 Gennaio 2016)

Approccio alla partita da censurare, come si fa a scendere in campo così molli?
Per il resto squadra che non ha nè mezzi nè idea di come produrre calcio a livelli accettabili.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Gennaio 2016)

disastro, assenti


----------



## LukeLike (9 Gennaio 2016)

Sadiq >>>>> Niang


----------



## Marco23 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Romagnoli e Zapata


----------



## Aragorn (9 Gennaio 2016)

Attenti che qui ci scappa anche l'eliminazione in Coppia Italia


----------



## uoteghein (9 Gennaio 2016)

Sanji ha scritto:


> Tutto quello che vuoi ma si deve dare una svegliata... Non può sbagliare ogni pallone che tocca...



Esatto. 30 testoni per uno che la butta dentro solo se gliela si da in area e per il resto sta immobile e perde tutti i palloni? Allora faccio giocare Petagna.
75 mil per Romagnoli-Bacca-Bertolacci. Non fanno minimamente la differenza.
23 per Miranda-Murillo-Felipe Melo. Miglior difesa del campionato, l'anno scorso una delle peggiori.
Basta mitizzare i nostri mediocri giocatori strapagati per il loro valore!


----------



## koti (9 Gennaio 2016)

Ma perchè diavolo quella sciagura di Zapata è stato messo in campo? 
Sul gol subito si è totalmente perso Rudiger.


----------



## J&B (9 Gennaio 2016)

Spero in Boateng


----------



## Nicco (9 Gennaio 2016)

Colpe diamole a chi ci pare, allenatore, ambiente, giocatori, ma se dopo due minuti prendi goal lasciando DUE uomini liberi a 1 metro dalla porta si condiziona la partita, tutto il lavoro fatta in preparazione di essa, errori da serie B.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Gennaio 2016)

entra castagn


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> entra castagn



finirà tra i migliori in campo


----------



## The Ripper (9 Gennaio 2016)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Colpe diamole a chi ci pare, allenatore, ambiente, giocatori, ma se dopo due minuti prendi goal lasciando DUE uomini liberi a 1 metro dalla porta si condiziona la partita, tutto il lavoro fatta in preparazione di essa, errori da serie B.


se in 5 minuti la roma fa 3 tiri in porta: miracolo del portiere, gol, traversa.... significa che l'hai preparata come un cane


----------



## Milan7champions (9 Gennaio 2016)

Rudiger il pippone oggi sembra il migliore Baresi


----------



## Reblanck (9 Gennaio 2016)

Non appena passato il centrocampo non riescono a fare più di 3 passaggi in verticale lol (Io ho contato per tutti i 45 minuti i passaggi)
Possono cambiare qualunque allenatore vogliono,ma la situazione rimarrebbe sempre la stessa,sentire il nome di Brocchi che non ha nessuna esperienza candidato ad una squadra e un ambiente come è adesso il Milan mi viene da ridere xD Sarebbe come mettere nelle mani di un bambino di 4 anni una pisola.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2016)

giustamente non c'è cerci e quindi nonostante lo scempio nessun cambio


----------



## Dany20 (9 Gennaio 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Sadiq >>>>> Niang


Si certo, per 3 partite buone. Ma per favore.


----------



## uoteghein (9 Gennaio 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Si certo, per 3 partite buone. Ma per favore.



Niang ne ha fatte 3 buone?


----------



## kolao95 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Kucoooooo


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2016)

Gol di Kucka

1-1


----------



## LukeLike (9 Gennaio 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Si certo, per 3 partite buone. Ma per favore.



Si chiama provocazione, fatti una risata che male non ti fa.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Gennaio 2016)

Miracolo!!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Grande Kucka, assist di Keisuke!
1-1


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Rendiamoci conto che Rudinigger è stato sbeffeggiato da Inglese e Peggiorini e contro di noi sembra Nesta


----------



## Dany20 (9 Gennaio 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Niang ne ha fatte 3 buone?


È troppo presto per dare giudizi. Sembra il messia Sadiq.

Kucooooooooo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2016)

ahahahahaha incredibile. Vabbe, la Roma ne fa altri 3.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Gennaio 2016)

Kukoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (9 Gennaio 2016)

kucoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## The Ripper (9 Gennaio 2016)

kucka merita il gol per quello che ha fatto fin qui


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Gennaio 2016)

E' bastato mettere su un'azione di calcio un minimo decente per fare gol


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Gennaio 2016)

Gran palla di Honda e bravo Sucko nell'inserimento e nello stacco


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2016)

Zenigata è davvero un mediocre comunque.. ma quando lo mandano via?


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Gennaio 2016)

Bacca sta giocando una partita alla Destro.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2016)

adesso la pressione è tutta sulla Roma, cerchiamo di non disunirci


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Gennaio 2016)

Stasera Rudiger glielo sta appoggiando in testa a Bacca


----------



## kolao95 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Zenigata è davvero un mediocre comunque.. ma quando lo mandano via?



Roma tatticamente imbarazzante. Lasciano spazi enormi in mezzo. Il Napoli ne avrebbe fatti sette stasera.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (9 Gennaio 2016)

Bacca annullato da Rudiger bah


----------



## Aragorn (9 Gennaio 2016)

Chissà se riusciremo a difendere il pareggio per almeno dieci minuti


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Gennaio 2016)

quanto dorme bacca


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Gennaio 2016)

De schiglio fa morire


----------



## kolao95 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Ecco Boa Boa, esce Luiz. 4-2-3-1 penso.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2016)

ahahahahahaha entra LUI


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2016)

Sta per entrare il salvatore della patria


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2016)

Ahahahhaha

Ecco il TAmarro


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (9 Gennaio 2016)

Certo che Bacca sovrastato di testa pure da quel nano di Florenzi.. boh


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Gennaio 2016)

Toglie Luiz?? 
Non ditemi che mette Boateng in attacco


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Gennaio 2016)

Boa Boa Boa


----------



## The Ripper (9 Gennaio 2016)

che mediocre maialovic


----------



## folletto (9 Gennaio 2016)

Bergomi ha detto "sta dominando il Milan", sconfitta assicurata, si può anche uscire o guardare un film


----------



## kolao95 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che panza c'ha?


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Gennaio 2016)

non capisco questa ostilità di Miha verso Adriano


----------



## sion (9 Gennaio 2016)

ma perche' esce luiz?


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2016)




----------



## Louis Gara (9 Gennaio 2016)

Entrategli duro


----------



## Milan7champions (9 Gennaio 2016)

Ma perche' ha fatto uscire Luiz, ma daiii


----------



## Tizio (9 Gennaio 2016)

Il Boa all'Olimpico.

Sapore dell'ultimo scudetto....


----------



## kolao95 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Ma perche' ha fatto uscire Luiz, ma daiii



Secondo me perché era ammonito e ha rischiato già il rosso. Io avrei messo Niang..


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che fa Bacca?


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Ma perche' ha fatto uscire Luiz, ma daiii



perché era ammonito e ha rischiato


----------



## kolao95 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Ma dai Bacca. Cribbio


----------



## uoteghein (9 Gennaio 2016)

Ma quanto si è ingrossato/ingrassato Boateng?


----------



## raducioiu (9 Gennaio 2016)

Cosa ha sprecato Bacca...


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2016)

Che s'è mangiato sto asino


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Gennaio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Ma perche' ha fatto uscire Luiz, ma daiii



secondo me perché era già ammonito e rischiava. 

io toglierei cessolacci.


----------



## folletto (9 Gennaio 2016)

Nooooooo


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (9 Gennaio 2016)

Bacca sei un cesso a pedali


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2016)

ma porca paletta non ci credo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2016)

Ma nooooooooo


----------



## uoteghein (9 Gennaio 2016)

Questo è avere Kucka.


----------



## kolao95 (9 Gennaio 2016)

CRISTO KUCO.. Bravo Boa.


----------



## Dany20 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Porga miseriaaaaa.


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Gennaio 2016)

ma daiiiiiii capraaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> De schiglio deve morire



Fixed


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Gennaio 2016)

Boateng quasi decisivo 
E chi ce l'ha portato?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Gennaio 2016)

Ma come si fa a sbagliare sti gol


----------



## Tizio (9 Gennaio 2016)

Boa!!!!


----------



## Milan7champions (9 Gennaio 2016)

Noooooooooooooooooooooo cristo non si puoooooooo'


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Gennaio 2016)

Lol espulso sinisa


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Gennaio 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Ma quanto si è ingrossato/ingrassato Boateng?



quest'estate non ha neanche passato le visite mediche con una squadra araba. 

solo da noi sono tutti abili e arruolati.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2016)

espulso mihajlovic


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2016)

Che squadre di melma


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Gennaio 2016)

Sto Sinisa è bravo a farsi buttare fuori e poco altro.


----------



## Milan7champions (9 Gennaio 2016)

Era piu' difficile sbagliare..... errore troppo grave


----------



## Aragorn (9 Gennaio 2016)

Adesso l'allenatore diventa Montolivo


----------



## folletto (9 Gennaio 2016)

Espulso per un calcio a una bottiglietta......ma dai


----------



## kolao95 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Cribbiooooo traversa


----------



## Dany20 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Che sfigaaaaa traversa!


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Si però dai.... e segnaaaaaa


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2016)

Grande azione di Bacca e traversa


----------



## kYMERA (9 Gennaio 2016)

Non si dica poi che non stiamo giocando bene. Meritiamo la vittoria a mani basse.


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Gennaio 2016)

ci si mette pure la sfiga...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Gennaio 2016)

Oh mio dio


----------



## Dany20 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Stiamo giocando bene. Ce la meritiamo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Gennaio 2016)

Duole dirlo ma Boa Boa Boa Teng Teng Teng ha spaccato la partita


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Boateng comunque ex giocatore, ma a volte basta un poco di personalità


----------



## LukeLike (9 Gennaio 2016)

Ma quante volte è andato in fuorigioco la Roma?


----------



## Aragorn (9 Gennaio 2016)

Troppe occasioni sprecate, la pagheremo cara


----------



## koti (9 Gennaio 2016)

Mamma mia De Sciglio...............


----------



## Milo (9 Gennaio 2016)

Boateng risulta "utile" alla squadra, mi ha già meravigliato


----------



## kolao95 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Amputate quel sinistro a De Sciglio


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Duole dirlo ma Boa Boa Boa Teng Teng Teng ha spaccato la partita



l'atteggiamento può fare la differenza, ha giocato tante partite al Milan che sembrava più morto di quelli in campo oggi, invece oggi è entrato in campo bene


----------



## folletto (9 Gennaio 2016)

Crossiamo sempre alla grande


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Gennaio 2016)

ci stiamo fumando l'impossibile, come col bologna.


----------



## Milan7champions (9 Gennaio 2016)

De Sciglio......


----------



## kolao95 (9 Gennaio 2016)

I colpi che ha Boateng comunque se li sognano gli altri nostri..


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2016)

Ancora va in giro Totti?!


----------



## Dany20 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Bravo per ora Prince.


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Gennaio 2016)

Possono dire quello che vogliono ma KPB quando vuole sa giocare a calcio..


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Se perdiamo con gol di Totti...


----------



## kolao95 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Se entrava a loro avrei spaccato tutto


----------



## The Ripper (9 Gennaio 2016)

che centrali ridicoli


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Miha per un calcio alla bottiglia espulso... rudiger insulta tutta la famiglia... nulla


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Ci siamo spenti... son già scompare le balle che avevano misteriosamente ritrovato


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Gennaio 2016)

passarla ad abate equivale a buttarla nel cesso.


----------



## Milo (9 Gennaio 2016)

Ma quanto fa schifo Honda?????


----------



## raducioiu (9 Gennaio 2016)

Bertolacci fa schifo


----------



## kolao95 (9 Gennaio 2016)

E levati dal kaiser, Boa..


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2016)

noooo boateng ma passala a honda


----------



## The Ripper (9 Gennaio 2016)

hanno suggerito i migliori del milan, jack e kuco, a bergomi


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Gennaio 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma quanto fa schifo Honda?????



a me sembra uno dei migliori oggi, anche solo per l'assist a kucka. 

piuttosto è cessolacci che sta facendo un'altra partita di melma.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2016)

ma cosa fa bertolacci=?!?


----------



## folletto (9 Gennaio 2016)

Ma sparati Scarsolacci


----------



## kolao95 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Zapata ce la stava facendo perdere, tacci sua.


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Gennaio 2016)

s'è rotto abate 



godooooooooooooo


----------



## The Ripper (9 Gennaio 2016)

zappata


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2016)

entra antonelli


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Gennaio 2016)

grazia divina


----------



## Milo (9 Gennaio 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> a me sembra uno dei migliori oggi, anche solo per l'assist a kucka.
> 
> piuttosto è cessolacci che sta facendo un'altra partita di melma.




Non fa mai fuori l'uomo fa il classico passaggino e poi sparisce. E a volte sbaglia anche il passaggino


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Gennaio 2016)

de sciglio capitano


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Gennaio 2016)

So che molti apprezzeranno De Sciglio capitano, ora che è uscito Abate


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Gennaio 2016)

La Roma sembra i bimbomin**ia a Fifa, passaggio lungo in avanti e 20% di passaggi riusciti


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non fa mai fuori l'uomo fa il classico passaggino e poi sparisce. E a volte sbaglia anche il passaggino



aspettiamo fine partita ma per ora Honda non è da mal giudicare... è anche tra i più cercati dalla squadra quando attacchiamo assieme a jack perché si vede che ha un po' di tecnica anche se non fa la differenza


----------



## Aragorn (9 Gennaio 2016)

Scommetto che l'ultimo cambio sarà Poli


----------



## kolao95 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Criticare Honda è assurdo oggi.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2016)

bacca non ci siamo


----------



## The Ripper (9 Gennaio 2016)

bahcca pessimo


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2016)

quanto odio orsato in ogni caso comunque


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Gennaio 2016)

butta dentro niang, dai


----------



## kolao95 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Ma leva Honda..


----------



## Dany20 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Esce Jack per Niang.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2016)

boateng è già fermo


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2016)

il cambio è abbastanza inspiegabile ma vediamo


----------



## Milo (9 Gennaio 2016)

Come fate ad elogiare Honda lo sapete voi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Gennaio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> boateng è già fermo



5 min, stop


----------



## kolao95 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Che punizione ridicola


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Gennaio 2016)

che punizione di medda. 

ma fategliele tirare a honda no ?


----------



## The Ripper (9 Gennaio 2016)

grand punizione di niang


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2016)

è entrato per battere le punizioni?


----------



## LukeLike (9 Gennaio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> il cambio è abbastanza inspiegabile ma vediamo



Problemi fisici.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Gennaio 2016)

Gran cross di Niang eh


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Gennaio 2016)

bacca se non gli metti la palla a 3 cm dalla porta non fa una mazza. 

quanto è limitato ? sbaglia pure gli stop...


----------



## The Ripper (9 Gennaio 2016)

boahahahateng


----------



## uoteghein (9 Gennaio 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Come fate ad elogiare Honda lo sapete voi



Fa schifo infatti.
Gioca a 3 km/h, non salta mai l'uomo. Lo si osanna per un cross lento sul secondo palo


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2016)

Il pareggio era l'unico risultato che non serviva a niente.

Ed infatti...


----------



## The Ripper (9 Gennaio 2016)

ridicolo niang


----------



## Milo (9 Gennaio 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Fa schifo infatti.
> Gioca a 3 km/h, non salta mai l'uomo. Lo si osanna per un cross lento sul secondo palo



Concordo, abbiamo sempre giocato sulla fascia di jack per fare qualcosa di pericoloso, lui scarica la palla ed è come se avesse fatto il suo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Gennaio 2016)

Certo che nell'uno contro uno Bacca non salta manco i sassi.


----------



## koti (9 Gennaio 2016)

Qualcuno ha capito il cambio Niang per Bonaventura?


----------



## uoteghein (9 Gennaio 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Concordo, abbiamo sempre giocato sulla fascia di jack per fare qualcosa di pericoloso, lui scarica la palla ed è come se avesse fatto il suo.



Nella storia del calcio un numero 10 preso a p.zero non esiste.
Qualcosa significherà.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Gennaio 2016)

Che partita vergognosa


----------



## The Ripper (9 Gennaio 2016)

2 allenatorini


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2016)

1-1. amen


----------



## Dany20 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Punto inutile ma meritavamo di vincere.


----------



## hiei87 (9 Gennaio 2016)

2 punti buttati contro una Roma imbarazzante. E pensare che ogni anno in molti la danno come favorita per lo scudetto.
Presa singolarmente comunque sarebbe una buona prestazione. Peccato che certamente dalla prossima torneremo a fare pietà.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il pareggio era l'unico risultato che non serviva a niente.
> 
> Ed infatti...



paradossalmente non serviva a niente a nessuna delle due squadre


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Gennaio 2016)

Il solito Milan di questi tempi, la peggiore Roma che vedo in anni..

Gigio 8
Abate 4
Zapata 4
Romagnoli 5
De sciglio 3
Honda 5
Kucka 6
Bertolacci 5
Jack 6
Luiz 6
Bacca 5

KPB e durato 20 minuti..


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (9 Gennaio 2016)

scapoli vs ammogliati


----------



## Milan7champions (9 Gennaio 2016)

Che rabbia abbiamo dominato nel secondo tempo, il goal mangiato dal Kuko grida vendetta, la cosa positiva che in una possibile finale di coppa italia se giochiamo con grinta possiamo fare bene. Forza Milan sempre


----------



## kolao95 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Che rabbia abbiamo dominato nel secondo tempo, il goal mangiato dal Kuko grida vendetta, la cosa positiva che in una possibile finale di coppa italia se giochiamo con grinta possiamo fare bene. Forza Milan sempre



Già. Magari giocassimo sempre così..


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2016)

nel primo tempo meritavamo di esser sotto 3-0, nel secondo meritavamo di vincere... è un'altra prestazione che davvero non fa testo, solo un risultato ci poteva alzare il morale


----------



## LukeLike (9 Gennaio 2016)

Ma come ha fatto Kuco a sbagliare quel gol...me lo sogno stanotte.


----------



## Reblanck (9 Gennaio 2016)

La Roma è peggio del Milan !
Cmq siamo anche sfortunati bisogna dirlo,ci siamo mangiati l'impossibile come contro il Bologna.


----------



## Kaw (9 Gennaio 2016)

Abbiamo recuperato un minimo di dignità nel secondo tempo.
Quell'occasione di Kucka grida vendetta, e anche la traversa di Bacca.
La Roma è pochissima roba!!!


----------



## kolao95 (9 Gennaio 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma come ha fatto Kuco a sbagliare quel gol...me lo sogno stanotte.



Ci fosse stato Medel o Mortogbia la palla prendeva andava in curva, prendeva l'effetto a rientrare e entrava in porta. Un po' di cu.lo non guasterebbe.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Gennaio 2016)

Vergognosi. Che scarsi.

Nota di merito per Zapata e De Sciglio che hanno fatto tutto quello in loro possesso per farci perdere, ma non ci son riusciti


----------



## VonVittel (9 Gennaio 2016)

Ancora una volta abbiamo tante occasioni per vincere e le buttiamo alle ortiche. Avessimo avuto la metà del cinismo dell'Inter e a quest'ora eravamo a lottare per il terzo posto. Vergognoso l'atteggiamento contratto negli ultimi minuti, con la palla spazzata via ogni volta e con tutti i giocatori schiacciati dietro a difendere il pari contro una squadra agghiacciante. Senza parole inoltre per altri due aspetti: i primi minuti di gara e per Luiz Adriano schierato centrocampista praticamente


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Donnarumma 7
Abate 4.5
Zapata 0
Romagnoli 5
De Sciglio 0
Honda 6
Kucka 6
Bertolacci 5
Bonaventura 6
Adriano 5
Bacca 4.5

Boateng 6
Niang sv
Antonelli 6


----------



## walter 22 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Bella la reazione nel secondo tempo, sono sempre molto critico ma almeno questa volta hanno tirato fuori un po di grinta.


----------



## Lambro (9 Gennaio 2016)

tra il gol sbagliato da cerci col bologna e quello sbagliato da kucka oggi, direi che la stagione è ben fotografata.

un pari che non serve a niente, non ho visto nessuna miglioria solo una roma completamente allo sbando che ragalava palloni come se non ci fosse un domani, incredibile non aver vinto questa partita.

nessuno si illuda per il "bel" secondo tempo, non c'è stato un pressing di squadra non c'è stato un cambiamento tattico, appena loro attaccavano con precisione noi andavamo immediatamente in difficolta' (il problema è che nel secondo tempo l'han fatto solo 2 volte in 45 minuti).

buon voto a boateng che ha fatto immediatamente da collante tra centrocampo e attacco, mi ha sorpreso tantissimo, chissa' che non si riveli una buona sorpresa.


----------



## LukeLike (9 Gennaio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha capito il cambio Niang per Bonaventura?



Sakic ha chiesto a Bonaventura se ce la facesse (non ho capito se per stanchezza o per problemi fisici), Bonaventura ha replicato che poteva resistere, poi Mihajlovic ha detto al suo secondo di toglierlo. Strano.


----------



## Milan7champions (9 Gennaio 2016)

Se avessero giocato cosi' contro il Verona, Carpi, Bologna invece di sperperare punti,dio se ripenso al goal mangiato da Kuko e il deretano dell'Inter.


----------



## Reblanck (9 Gennaio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Se avessero giocato cosi' contro il Verona, Carpi, Bologna invece di sperperare punti,dio se ripenso al goal mangiato da Kuko e il deretano dell'Inter.



Concordo ma cmq siamo una squadra di ... !


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Meglio pareggiare che perdere.


----------



## TheZio (9 Gennaio 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Ancora una volta abbiamo tante occasioni per vincere e le buttiamo alle ortiche. Avessimo avuto la metà del cinismo dell'Inter e a quest'ora eravamo a lottare per il terzo posto. Vergognoso l'atteggiamento contratto negli ultimi minuti, con la palla spazzata via ogni volta e con tutti i giocatori schiacciati dietro a difendere il pari contro una squadra agghiacciante. Senza parole inoltre per altri due aspetti: i primi minuti di gara e per Luiz Adriano schierato centrocampista praticamente



Concordo! Serve più cinismo e un po' di tranquillità mentale in più (cosa impossibile per adesso).


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Gennaio 2016)

Pareggio giusto, sintesi di un primo tempo orrendo e di un secondo in parte gagliardo. Sottolineo però che è la Roma a essersi squagliata, a mio parere. Gridano vendetta l'errore di Kucka e la traversa di Bacca.
Nello specifico: salvo Donnarumma, Bonaventura e per l'atteggiamento Boateng. Il resto fa ridere: in primis De Sciglio, se potessi lo spedirei sulla Luna! Bertolacci boh, Kucka così così (a parte il gol), Honda non mi ha detto niente, Zapata no comment però è veloce  . Nota positiva, si è rotto Abate: spero cinque o sei mesi di stop salvo complicazioni. Romagnoli male nel primo tempo, ma a un ventenne glielo concedo. In attacco conferme: Bacca non ha senso fuori area, Luiz Adriano si sbatte e Niang è una nullità.
Mihajlovic s'è salvato, ma la Fiorentina gli farà passare un brutto quarto d'ora a San Siro. Speriamo nella Coppa Italia.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (9 Gennaio 2016)

Secondo tempo che dà morale. Incredibilmente Boateng ha cambiato la nostra partita.

La Roma è comunque poca cosa, vediamo come va. Prima della partita un pareggio a Roma mi sembrava già un buon risultato..


----------



## robs91 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Roma squadra completamente allo sbando,nel secondo tempo camminavano.Per quanto riguarda noi migliore in campo Bacca che meritava il gol e anche Honda tutto sommato non ha fatto male.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (9 Gennaio 2016)

siamo veramente ma veramente scarsi, neanche con una banda di scappati di casa come questi siamo riusciti a fare gol. ma è una cosa vergognosa sbagliare tutti sti gol davanti alla porta


----------



## kolao95 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Gigio 7
Abate 6
Zapata 5
Romagnoli 6
De Sciglio 6
Honda 6
Bertolacci 5,5
Kucka 6
Bonaventura 6
Luiz 6
Bacca 6,5
Boa 6,5


----------



## LukeLike (9 Gennaio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Roma squadra completamente allo sbando,nel secondo tempo camminavano.Per quanto riguarda noi *migliore in campo Bacca* che meritava il gol e anche Honda tutto sommato non ha fatto male.



Cosa cosa cosa?!


----------



## The Ripper (9 Gennaio 2016)

Donnarumma 7
Abate 5.5
Zapata 4.5
Romagnoli 6
De Sciglio 5
Honda 6
Bertolacci 5,5
Kucka 6
Bonaventura 6
Luiz 5.5
Bacca 5.5
Boa 6

maialovic 5


----------



## Aragorn (9 Gennaio 2016)

Questo punticino sarebbe stato buono solo se avessimo vinto contro Bologna, Verona e Carpi. Alla fine è un pareggio praticamente inutile.


----------



## MissRossonera (9 Gennaio 2016)

Primo tempo mediocre, secondo molto molto meglio, seppure la Roma fosse totalmente scoppiata. Peccato per le occasioni sbagliate, la fortuna non ci assiste per niente. Dovevano vincerla e non ce l'hanno fatta neanche stavolta.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Gennaio 2016)

Dovevamo vincere subito dopo il pareggio, abbiamo sfiorato due volte il gol

Ora tutto sulla coppa


----------



## Milan7champions (9 Gennaio 2016)

Con un Menez nel secondo tempo di goal ne facevamo 4,e' l'unico che ha il cambio di passo e dribbling.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Gennaio 2016)

domani l'empoli ci sorpassa <3


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (9 Gennaio 2016)

allucinante non aver vinto stasera...allucinante...contro forse la peggior Roma degli ultimi 20 anni....siamo veramente una roba abominevole


----------



## robs91 (9 Gennaio 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Cosa cosa cosa?!



Traversa con un gran tiro e finta che ha messo Kucka solo davanti al portiere.In più tanti movimenti intelligenti in profondità, dietro ai difensori della Roma, che potevano essere concretizzati se qualcuno lo avesse servito decentemente.Per me nel secondo tempo soprattutto è stato il migliore.


----------



## gheorghehagi (9 Gennaio 2016)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Pareggio giusto, sintesi di un primo tempo orrendo e di un secondo in parte gagliardo. Sottolineo però che è la Roma a essersi squagliata, a mio parere. Gridano vendetta l'errore di Kucka e la traversa di Bacca.
> Nello specifico: salvo Donnarumma, Bonaventura e per l'atteggiamento Boateng. Il resto fa ridere: in primis De Sciglio, se potessi lo spedirei sulla Luna! Bertolacci boh, Kucka così così (a parte il gol), Honda non mi ha detto niente, Zapata no comment però è veloce  . Nota positiva, si è rotto Abate: spero cinque o sei mesi di stop salvo complicazioni. Romagnoli male nel primo tempo, ma a un ventenne glielo concedo. In attacco conferme: Bacca non ha senso fuori area, Luiz Adriano si sbatte e Niang è una nullità.
> Mihajlovic s'è salvato, ma la Fiorentina gli farà passare un brutto quarto d'ora a San Siro. Speriamo nella Coppa Italia.



potevi vederti il real madrid...


----------



## dyablo65 (9 Gennaio 2016)

solo io ho visto , nel secondo tempo , una buona squadra ?

la roma si e' squagliata ma noi abbiamo fatto bene sopratutto con boateng e honda che facevano da appoggio sicuro per i rilanci di bertolacci e kucka ..... rendiamoci conto che non abbiamo un giocatore che puo' fare la differenza giocando da solo dunque bisogna giocare di squadra per riuscire ad andare in porta.

note di demerito per i terzini ; sono tamente scarsi che vanificano il lavoro fatto, purtroppo con grande fatica , dai compagni.


----------



## gheorghehagi (9 Gennaio 2016)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> solo io ho visto , nel secondo tempo , una buona squadra ?
> .



tutti quelli che criticano si sono messi davanti alla tv credendo di vedere roma-milan...io mi sono seduto sul divano credendo di vedere poggibonsi-montemurlo...e me la sono anche un po' goduta questa gara


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Gennaio 2016)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> note di demerito per i terzini ; sono tamente scarsi che vanificano il lavoro fatto, purtroppo con grande fatica , dai compagni.



Quoto.. un Adriano un Van de Wiel pure un Maxwel sarebbe tanta roba per questa squadra, ma noi dobbiamo per forza tenersi questi scarsi mediocri perche sono italiani e del vivaio..


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Gennaio 2016)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> solo io ho visto , nel secondo tempo , una buona squadra ?
> 
> la roma si e' squagliata ma noi abbiamo fatto bene sopratutto con boateng e honda che facevano da appoggio sicuro per i rilanci di bertolacci e kucka ..... rendiamoci conto che non abbiamo un giocatore che puo' fare la differenza giocando da solo dunque bisogna giocare di squadra per riuscire ad andare in porta.
> 
> note di demerito per i terzini ; sono tamente scarsi che vanificano il lavoro fatto, purtroppo con grande fatica , dai compagni.



Credo che valga lo stesso discorso per lazio e samp, nonf a testo. Giochiamo così domenica prossima e ne riparliamo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Credo che valga lo stesso discorso per lazio e samp, nonf a testo. Giochiamo così domenica prossima e ne riparliamo.



Per me peggio di Lazio e Samp, perchè lì si era comunque riusciti a vincere su avversari ridicoli in quel momento.. quindi il nostro dovere lo avevamo fatto. Di più non si poteva fare, quindi non era un demerito.

La Roma ora è come la Samp o la Lazio di quel momento, è in uno stato comatoso e gioca contro il proprio allenatore... squadra completamente allo sbando. Un delitto non vincere contro una squadra del genere e non sfruttare l'occasione.


----------



## Sotiris (10 Gennaio 2016)

Donnarumma 7,5
Abate 5,5
Zapata 6
Romagnoli 5
De Sciglio 6
Honda 6
Kucka 6,5
Bertolacci 5,5
Bonaventura 6
Luiz Adriano 5,5
Bacca 6+

Boateng 6,5
Antonelli 6
Niang s.v.

Mihaijlovic 6


----------



## kYMERA (10 Gennaio 2016)

Mi chiedo perchè siete attaccati cosi tanto al campionato.
Mi sembra evidente che non ci sono possibilità di raggiungere i primi 6 posti a fine anno: la soluzione più semplice è arrivare in finale di Coppa Italia e quindi automaticamente entrare in Europa League (visto che sicuramente, tolta la Lazio, tutte le altre squadre che arriveranno in finale saranno già verosimilmente qualificate).

Il campionato deve essere solo un test e un punto di preparazione per arrivare il prossimo anno su basi certe e sicure. Cambiare l'allenatore non serve niente. Il gioco si vede cosi come i limiti tecnici: cosa serve cambiare allenatore?


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (10 Gennaio 2016)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo perchè siete attaccati cosi tanto al campionato.
> Mi sembra evidente che non ci sono possibilità di raggiungere i primi 6 posti a fine anno: la soluzione più semplice è arrivare in finale di Coppa Italia e quindi automaticamente entrare in Europa League (visto che sicuramente, tolta la Lazio, tutte le altre squadre che arriveranno in finale saranno già verosimilmente qualificate).
> 
> Il campionato deve essere solo un test e un punto di preparazione per arrivare il prossimo anno su basi certe e sicure. Cambiare l'allenatore non serve niente. Il gioco si vede cosi come i limiti tecnici: cosa serve cambiare allenatore?



mi chiedo perchènon leggi ilforum...non serve a nulla arrivare in finale per quaificarsi,bisogna vincerla.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (10 Gennaio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me peggio di Lazio e Samp, perchè lì si era comunque riusciti a vincere su avversari ridicoli in quel momento.. quindi il nostro dovere lo avevamo fatto. Di più non si poteva fare, quindi non era un demerito.
> 
> La Roma ora è come la Samp o la Lazio di quel momento, è in uno stato comatoso e gioca contro il proprio allenatore... squadra completamente allo sbando. Un delitto non vincere contro una squadra del genere e non sfruttare l'occasione.



peggio di lazio e samp di quel momento..ieri sassuolo ed empoli sbancavano l'olimpico senza sforzi.


----------



## JesusHeKnows (10 Gennaio 2016)

E vai di pagelle di nuovo:

Donnarumma 7 grandissimo portiere, riesce a fare parate incredibili e dar tranquillità alla retroguardia rossonera anche con la palla tra i piedi.

Abate 4,5 non azzecca un cross, prende sempre l avversario...da cambiare

Zapata 5 prova sufficiente, se non fosse che il gol preso é causato da lui, dato che si perde Rudiger.

Romagnoli 6- riesce a reggere la pressione che si era creato da solo per questa sfida.

De Sciglio 2 senza parole, non fa niente, nemmeno si nota in campo.

kucka 6 fa un bel gol di testa ( gran palla di Honda), ma se ne mangia uno in modo clamoroso, però é uno che rischia sempre la giocata per fortuna.

Bertolacci 5,5 meglio contro il Bologna, ogni tanto imposta, ma molto spesso va nel pallone.

Bonaventura 5,5 può e deve far di più, soprattutto capire che non si deve troppo intestardire su certe sue idee assurde.

Honda 6 deve prendersi qualche rischio in più, ma copre le falle di Abate e offre un assist meraviglioso per la testa di Kucka. I colpi ce li ha, deve credere di più in se stesso, non é un 10 certo, ma un mestierante con ottima tecnica.

Bacca 4,5 i movimenti sul filo del fuorigioco non mi servono a nulla se non fai poi i gol. Pigro su molte occasioni dove poteva fare gol se avesse avuto la "fame". Riscatta lo 0 in pagella con quella traversa.

Luiz Adriano 6- deve giocare, il miglior attaccante che abbiamo in rosa e con Menez può fare sfraceli...giocatore che fa anche tanto gruppo e aiuta tutto il collettivo. Deve essere Un po più presente in aerea però...

Boateng 6,5 giocatore di un altra categoria se si conferma su questi livelli. Gioca ad altre velocità rispetto ai compagni e ha tanta voglia di fare, oltre che un esplosività niente male. Si é tagliato il crestone finalmente!

Mihajlovic 4,5 si riscatta un po con la prova, ma con questa Roma bisogna vincere...gli occhi della Tigre che lui vuole dare alla squadra per ora sono occhi di micio


----------



## Kaladin85 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Un pareggio che non serve a nulla se non a salvare immeritatamente perdisa.
Bonaventura e Bacca dovrebbero essere quelli che fanno la differenza, invece uno si intestardisce a fare delle giocate senza senso e non la passa mai, l'altro segna solo a porta vuota.
I due terzini sono ridicoli.
Unica nota positiva Boateng.

Il cambio di modulo, ora, è obbligatorio...impensabile continuare con il 4-4-2 con honda, boateng, niang, bacca, luiz adriano e i rientri di balotelli e menez.


----------



## gheorghehagi (10 Gennaio 2016)

JesusHeKnows ha scritto:


> E vai di pagelle di nuovo:
> 
> Donnarumma 7 grandissimo portiere, riesce a fare parate incredibili e dar tranquillità alla retroguardia rossonera anche con la palla tra i piedi.
> 
> ...



a bonaventura avrei dato qualcosa in più...attenzione a dare voti alti a boateng, perchè è entrato quando la partita era già spaccata. Anche de sciglio mi sembra esagerato il 2...


----------



## JesusHeKnows (10 Gennaio 2016)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> a bonaventura avrei dato qualcosa in più...attenzione a dare voti alti a boateng, perchè è entrato quando la partita era già spaccata. Anche de sciglio mi sembra esagerato il 2...



Volutamente ( ma neanche tanto) il voto a De Sciglio...ha perso proprio la voglia di giocare. Sembra qualcuno che oramai é diventato completamente passivo all andamento delle cose e non va bene a 23 anni secondo me. Ovviamente mi riferisco esclusivamente al suo essere calciatore e alla sua carriera.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me peggio di Lazio e Samp, perchè lì si era comunque riusciti a vincere su avversari ridicoli in quel momento.. quindi il nostro dovere lo avevamo fatto. Di più non si poteva fare, quindi non era un demerito.
> 
> La Roma ora è come la Samp o la Lazio di quel momento, è in uno stato comatoso e gioca contro il proprio allenatore... squadra completamente allo sbando. Un delitto non vincere contro una squadra del genere e non sfruttare l'occasione.



Vabbè ma abbiamo avuto comunque occasioni, potevamo segnare tranquillamente, è stato un caso. Così come potevamo stare sotto 2 a 0 e probabilmente avremmo pure perso...


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Gennaio 2016)

sta partita se ce ne era bisogno mi ha fatto capire una cosa, questa squadra più che della tecnica ha bisogno dei muscoli, per questo kucka e boateng che hanno una forza fisica diversa dagli altri diventano fondamentali, kucka mi sembra anche troppo criticato, ma magari fossero tutti come lui, ne vorrei 3 di kucka in mezzo al campo


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sta partita se ce ne era bisogno mi ha fatto capire una cosa, questa squadra più che della tecnica ha bisogno dei muscoli, per questo kucka e boateng che hanno una forza fisica diversa dagli altri diventano fondamentali, kucka mi sembra anche troppo criticato, ma magari fossero tutti come lui, ne vorrei 3 di kucka in mezzo al campo



Non è solo muscoli, è anche velocità, e ha fatto capire più che altro che a calcio si gioca con la testa prima che con i piedi, se hai giocatori che hanno paura di fare le giocate non vai da nessuna parte.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non è solo muscoli, èa cnhe velocità, e ha fatto capire più che altro che a calcio si gioca con la testa prima che con i piedi, se hai giocatori che hanno paura di fare le giocate non vai da nessuna parte.



anche questo certo, ma se una squadra è priva di tecnica eccelsa a mio avviso deve essere quanto meno ben strutturata fisicamente, altrimenti puoi fare tutto quello che vuoi ma perdi le partite, i giocatori di forza fisica servono, se attorno a loro metti gente di grande tecnica costruisci una grande squadra


----------



## folletto (10 Gennaio 2016)

La Roma dopo il pari era come un pugile con le braccia abbassate e noi non siamo riusciti a metterli KO per nostri limiti e non certo per sfortuna, un Sassuolo nella stessa situazione li avrebbe asfaltati. Non andiamo da nessuna parte e non illudiamoci con la Coppa Italia.


----------



## kYMERA (10 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> mi chiedo perchènon leggi ilforum...non serve a nulla arrivare in finale per quaificarsi,bisogna vincerla.



Scusami se non vivo qui dentro.
Io sapevo che se la vincitrice della coppa Italia aveva già un posto assicurato allora il posto della Coppa Italia andava all'altra finalista. Se son cambiate le cose non lo sapevo


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Gennaio 2016)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Scusami se non vivo qui dentro.
> Io sapevo che se la vincitrice della coppa Italia aveva già un posto assicurato allora il posto della Coppa Italia andava all'altra finalista. Se son cambiate le cose non lo sapevo



Sì sono cambiate, bisogna vincerla.


----------



## Kaladin85 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Oltretutto considerando che siamo ulteriormente scesi all'ottavo posto in classifica, quindi con due squadre che ci separano dal sesto ed ultimo posto utile, per quanto arrivare dietro sassuolo ed empoli sarebbe da fucilazione, vincerla è ancora più importante.
E rende ancora più evidente che perdisa non può più sbagliare e in caso di eliminazione mercoledì, l'esonero sarebbe immediato, non restando più alcun obiettivo stagionale.


----------



## Milan7champions (10 Gennaio 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Oltretutto considerando che siamo ulteriormente scesi all'ottavo posto in classifica, quindi con due squadre che ci separano dal sesto ed ultimo posto utile, per quanto arrivare dietro sassuolo ed empoli sarebbe da fucilazione, vincerla è ancora più importante.
> E rende ancora più evidente che perdisa non può più sbagliare e in caso di eliminazione mercoledì, l'esonero sarebbe immediato, non restando più alcun obiettivo stagionale.


Purtroppo quando vengono sperperati punti con Carpi,Verona,Bologna e' giusto essere ottavi.Ora c'e' pure la Lazio che sta rientrando bene.Col Carpi mercoledi' non si puo' perdere, altrimenti e' meglio che Miha non si faccia piu' vedere in giro


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (10 Gennaio 2016)

comunque dai tweet di gioia dei nostri beniamini e dall'esultanza che hanno fatto a fine partita con la roma(cosi mi han detto ma non l'ho vista)sembra che credano di aver fatto l'impresa...solo i 13enni come fans hanno ormai..


----------



## Schism75 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Per questo continuo a dire che con un allenatore che avesse infuso un po' di serio mordente e atletismo a questa squadra, ora avremmo almeno, e dico almeno, 8-10 punti in più. Perché non siamo il Real Madrid, ma non mi fate passare il concetto che siamo peggio del Sassuolo o del Bologna o dell'Empoli. Non é così. Quale allenatore? Conte chiaramente.


----------



## Kaladin85 (11 Gennaio 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Per questo continuo a dire che con un allenatore che avesse infuso un po' di serio mordente e atletismo a questa squadra, ora avremmo almeno, e dico almeno, 8-10 punti in più. Perché non siamo il Real Madrid, ma non mi fate passare il concetto che siamo peggio del Sassuolo o del Bologna o dell'Empoli. Non é così. Quale allenatore? Conte chiaramente.



Non è questione di mordente ed atletismo, il vero problema è che siamo a gennaio e perdisa ancora non ha capito come schierare la squadra, tra continui cambi di modulo e di uomini (vedasi l'inspiegabile titolarità di zapata).
E, con i rientri di balotelli e menez, la sovrabbondanza offensiva porterà inevitabilmente all'abbandono del 4-4-2 ed al probabile passaggio al 4-2-3-1 dove sulla trequarti Bonaventura, Boateng, Niang, Menez e Honda si giocheranno tre maglie (e ci può stare), ma davanti Bacca, Luiz Adriano e Balotelli saranno in lotta per l'unica rimasta.
La scelta più saggia sarebbe lasciar partire uno dei tre (balotelli o luiz adriano) in questa sessione di mercato.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (11 Gennaio 2016)

cioè ieri ho visto la samp e giocano! GIOCANO! montella sta dando un impronta e si vede.Reparti più corti,fraseggi sul breve e voglia di giocarsela. Da noi se non inventa bonaventura è la fine.


----------



## zlatan (11 Gennaio 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Per questo continuo a dire che con un allenatore che avesse infuso un po' di serio mordente e atletismo a questa squadra, ora avremmo almeno, e dico almeno, 8-10 punti in più. Perché non siamo il Real Madrid, ma non mi fate passare il concetto che siamo peggio del Sassuolo o del Bologna o dell'Empoli. Non é così. Quale allenatore? Conte chiaramente.



Allora Conte non arriva adesso ovviamente, quindi secondo te diamo la squadra a Brocchi (che tra parentesi continua a perdere in primavera, ma anche se fosse primo con 20 punti di vantaggio sarebbe comunque follia pura), in attesa di sperare in Conte a Luglio. E Conte secondo te con le migliaia di proposte che ha in mano di società piene di soldi, verrebbe al Milan con una squadra da metà classifica?
Dai smettiamola, a sto punto lasciamo la squadra a Mihailovic, fino a fine anno, e poi prendiamo Prandelli per tentare di ricostruire come ha fatto in nazionale dopo le macerie di Lippi, è l'unica.
Se poi avviene il miracolo Bee, allora tanto la stagione è andata, piuttosto che correre il rischio che Brocchi azzecchi 2 partite di fila e venga spacciato per Guardiola, teniamoci comunque il serbo fino a giugno, e allora con i soldi e uno squadrone, puoi convincere tranquillamente Conte a venire da noi.


----------



## Schism75 (11 Gennaio 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Allora Conte non arriva adesso ovviamente, quindi secondo te diamo la squadra a Brocchi (che tra parentesi continua a perdere in primavera, ma anche se fosse primo con 20 punti di vantaggio sarebbe comunque follia pura), in attesa di sperare in Conte a Luglio. E Conte secondo te con le migliaia di proposte che ha in mano di società piene di soldi, verrebbe al Milan con una squadra da metà classifica?
> Dai smettiamola, a sto punto lasciamo la squadra a Mihailovic, fino a fine anno, e poi prendiamo Prandelli per tentare di ricostruire come ha fatto in nazionale dopo le macerie di Lippi, è l'unica.
> Se poi avviene il miracolo Bee, allora tanto la stagione è andata, piuttosto che correre il rischio che Brocchi azzecchi 2 partite di fila e venga spacciato per Guardiola, teniamoci comunque il serbo fino a giugno, e allora con i soldi e uno squadrone, puoi convincere tranquillamente Conte a venire da noi.



Chi ha parlato di conte ora? Per quanto mi riguarda a Luglio, se Conte viene contattato e c'é l'intenzione reale di prenderlo viene anche senza squadrone. L'importante é prendergli alcuni giocatori che riterrà funzionali ai moduli che ha in mente.

Resta il fatto che va trovata una soluzione per buttare la stagione ora. Sicuramente Mihajlovic non può rimanere anche il prossimo anno.


----------



## zlatan (11 Gennaio 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Chi ha parlato di conte ora? Per quanto mi riguarda a Luglio, se Conte viene contattato e c'é l'intenzione reale di prenderlo viene anche senza squadrone. L'importante é prendergli alcuni giocatori che riterrà funzionali ai moduli che ha in mente.
> 
> Resta il fatto che va trovata una soluzione per buttare la stagione ora. Sicuramente Mihajlovic non può rimanere anche il prossimo anno.



Che Mihailovic non rimanga l'anno prossimo, ormai è certo, sul fatto di cambiare allenatore ora, sono meno d'accordo, e comunque l'unico che potrebbero prendere è Brocchi, non possono pagare 4 allenatori, e sinceramente abbiamo già un sacco di brocchi in campo per permetterci pure Brocchi in panchina. E poi secondo me c'e' il rischio molto serio come ti dicevo che con 2 vittorie magari alla fine che non contano niente, lo spaccino per il nuovo Guardiola, e quind lo confermino, a sto punto teniamoci il serbo fino alla fine, e a giugno lo cacciamo, sperando davvero in Conte o Spalletti...


----------



## Schism75 (11 Gennaio 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Che Mihailovic non rimanga l'anno prossimo, ormai è certo, sul fatto di cambiare allenatore ora, sono meno d'accordo, e comunque l'unico che potrebbero prendere è Brocchi, non possono pagare 4 allenatori, e sinceramente abbiamo già un sacco di brocchi in campo per permetterci pure Brocchi in panchina. E poi secondo me c'e' il rischio molto serio come ti dicevo che con 2 vittorie magari alla fine che non contano niente, lo spaccino per il nuovo Guardiola, e quind lo confermino, a sto punto teniamoci il serbo fino alla fine, e a giugno lo cacciamo, sperando davvero in Conte o Spalletti...



Io proverei a traghettare con Guidolin fino a questa estate.


----------

